# My 921 started "clicking"



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey gang,

Pretty quiet these days in here for those of us who still have a 921 DVR. My 921 has been working pretty well lately, but now I have the following issue.

Yesterday morning, I woke up and heard my 921 "clicking" when I came into my living room. FYI, I usually leave my DVR unit powered on overnight (I sometimes rewind an hour or so of IMUS on MSNBC when I leave the DVR on MSNBC overnight).

The unit had the picture freeze at the same time when I first turned on the TV monitor yesterday.

I did a power button hold-for-ten-seconds reboot and the clicking went away and things were fine. However, the clicking came back a few hours later and is still coming back every 2-3 hours. I have done both power button and power cord unplugs. 

Earlier tonight, it was clicking and I just turned the power off the 921, but even with it off, the clicking would not stop (until I rebooted).

One more thing, sometimes it will click and will only temporarilly freeze up the screen on the channel I am viewing for a couple of seconds, but the live action will continue (although the pic has frozen on one image twice, including the first time I turned my TV on Monday morning and noticed the clicking).

Any idea what may be going on or what I should do? Is my unit about to crash? I have several things (me on TV news and on TV at a Cubs game) I would like to record to my DVD burner before my unit crashes or is turned in for a MPEG-4 upgraded reciever (I am planning to do that in the next 6 months anyway).

Sorry for the ramble...but I'm a Ramblin' Man. :hurah:


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, it will crash shortly. Watch what you can or record it out because it will be lost. Maybe today, maybe next week, but soon. I'm on number 4.
-Ken


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Practically speaking, you'll diagnose the disk and in case of significant degradation ( read SMART data, check sectors ) replace it. Using DPP or by yourself, this is your choice.
Keep in mind - receiver or DVR are computers with satellite tuner or two.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes sorry to say it sounds like the same death spiral that I have twice experienced. No certain time frame for the final death rattle but certainly within a few weeks at most. Maybe techsupport has a way of now mapping bad sectors on the hard drive at least worth a call to them. Good luck


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

'sounds like your hard disk is failing; the "click" happens when there is a sector read failure, and the head returns to Track zero to re-set. This'll get worse until the disk fails completely. Unfortunately, hard drives have limited lifetimes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

actually, 'click' happen when heads cannot be unparked


----------

